# H.m.h.s. Rewa.



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

I dont think this is the place for this , but I have tried four times to upload this photo on the gallery,but must be doing something wrong,
it is a postcard photo of the hospital ship REWA posted home by my grandfather on the 18-02-1917, she must have been approaching the bristol channel as part of the message says she will be passing barry, so I assume she was making for cardiff or newport.


----------

